# Rats Nest Bass Club



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Is anyone looking for a new club? We have 11 open spots for the 2014 season. Check us out on Facebook Rats Nest Bass Club. Our approved schedule is posted.


----------



## iFish4 (Jun 18, 2012)

PM sent!!!


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

Where is your guys home water?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Tappan, Salt Fork. Were out of the New Philadelphia area.


----------

